# Anyone interested in buying inker cups in central London?



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd like to get some inker cups but you save a lot when you order 6 or more. I'd like 4 cappuccino cups. Is there anyone in central London who could meet in paddington or close to trafalgar square (notes, new row, salt, Monmouth?) who would like two or more and would be prepared to split the postage?

It works out at £7.04 per cup and saucer (you have to buy the same blue 8.5oz cup) plus £3 delivery.

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafe-supplies/coffee-cups/blue-latte-cappuccino-cup-saucer-250ml-8-5oz

I'm open to the idea if getting a couple of flat whites too but my priority is the cap.

Lovely cups which can be seen in workshop if you haven't used them


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I ended up getting mine from has bean. Because they were cheaper. But I think I'd like some unbranded ones at some point. Perhaps in black









Good luck getting sorted out with a partner in crime


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I just got some black ones from Coffee Hit last week. Think they only have white saucers left btw, I'd phone to check availability as the website isn't (or wasn't anyway) up to date.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you tried http://www.coffeecups.co.uk? Got my inker black cups from them they also do luna blue


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Have you tried http://www.coffeecups.co.uk? Got my inker black cups from them they also do luna blue


Yes they work out at £8 a cup and saucer plus £9 postage. If I can find someone who wants the extra two coffee hit are much cheaper


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry bump, one last try



jeebsy said:


> I just got some black ones from Coffee Hit last week. Think they only have white saucers left btw, I'd phone to check availability as the website isn't (or wasn't anyway) up to date.


I checked and they just got a delivery


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Not interested, but just to add having bought the blue ones at 6oz these are really lovely cups that are well worth the money. Buying a set of 6 is cheaper than 4 individuals and although I don't need all 6 its good to know I have plenty should I drop one! After all you drink out of them every day so that little bit more in cost is well worth it.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

coffeehit's pricing is a bit nuts though isn't it?

6 of those are 42.24

5 = 58.70

4 = 46.96

so if you want 4 you might as well buy 6


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

read the review of the cups on coffeehit, somewhat bizarre 'non-sequitur'


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

reneb said:


> coffeehit's pricing is a bit nuts though isn't it?


Yes clearly not aimed at the home buyer. I don't really want 4, I just thought I'm more likely to find someone who wants two. Ideally I'd get two flat whites and two cap, or three of each or maybe even two espresso. I asked if they'd mix a case if 6 and it was a flat no


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i might be tempted - i work in hammersmith so not far from paddington


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

reneb said:


> i might be tempted - i work in hammersmith so not far from paddington


Have a think and let me know. I'm right next to the station (westbourne terrace) could even meet you at the station


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

ok dave, can i get back to you on this later tonight?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

reneb said:


> ok dave, can i get back to you on this later tonight?


Yeah I'm not in a rush. I'm open to different selections of sizes so let me know what you'd like ideally. Has to be the blue though


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

what sizes are you looking to buy and how many of each?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

reneb said:


> what sizes are you looking to buy and how many of each?


I definitely want the cappuccino and would take upto 4 to make up the numbers. Probably 4 cap and two flat white , but if your not interested in the flats then I would drop them. Sorry being so flexible probably isn't helpful. Maybe best to move this to PM?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, i'll PM you tonight.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dave.wilton said:


> Sorry bump, one last try
> 
> I checked and they just got a delivery


Great - thanks for letting me know. Can pick up some black saucers now!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Just in case you weren't aware, if you can be bothered to trek down to Brockley, you can pick up from coffeehit to avoid delivery charges.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> Just in case you weren't aware, if you can be bothered to trek down to Brockley, you can pick up from coffeehit to avoid delivery charges.


Thanks didn't know that but by the one I've paid the train it would be more than the delivery


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got an irrational dislike of waiting for things to come in the post so I've cycled there a few times to pick things up. The hills round there are not fun...


----------

